# L'Abri basis statement



## JohnV (Apr 16, 2005)

I found my little book of quotes. I had promised in a thread (I can't remember off hand which one) to write down the L'Abri statement of basis when I did find it back, so here it is at long last:

"The Bible is true; it is both objectively true and demonstrably true, and therefore completely reliable and free of mistakes in all areas of intellectual integrity; it is relevant to all areas of human experience and activity and not confined to the modern definition of 'religion': man's problem, and the Church's central teaching, focuses on the moral one of sin and judgment; and since the Bible is objectively true, it is true for everyone so that all may be called to obedience and faith."


----------

